
Why entrepreneurs start companies rather than join them - yumraj
https://venturebeat.com/2018/04/12/why-entrepreneurs-start-companies-rather-than-join-them/
======
Mononokay
There's not even an article needed for this:

"Okay, I can go do work and have a very low chance of getting what are
considered signs of success in global culture; I can go into politics and be
universally hated, or I can go create a company and be generally admired,
along with having a chance at shooting a home run and never having to work
after thirty if not wanted, and _on top of that, getting the satisfaction of
creating something cool and possibly helping people_ . . . Hm. Difficult
choice."

~~~
codingdave
> and be generally admired

... only if you are great at what you do. Being a mediocre entrepreneur will
give you a negative reputation, much more than being a mediocre enterprise IT
grunt.

Which is basically what the article boiled down to - people whose skills punch
above the weight class shown by their resume tend to gravitate to smaller
companies or start their own.

------
reflect
As the quote goes “If you don't build your dream someone will hire you to help
build theirs.”

